# How could you achieve this kind of coloring?



## scrapfan85 (Sep 10, 2012)

I some how got linked to a part of CBS.com, where they had a gallery of old rare colored photos that were found from the 1930's/1940's. I've always loved the coloring of old photos and was wondering how you could get that look in photos today, other then having the type of film that they used back then. I'm sure part of it is photoshop, but are there filters and special lens you can get? 

Rare color photos from 1930s-40s*Pictures - CBS News


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks a little desaturated due to age... very popular look today.

Fairly easy in photoshop...


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 10, 2012)

A bit to the yellow, a bit desaturated.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 10, 2012)

Instagram FTW


----------



## scrapfan85 (Sep 10, 2012)

Well I wasn't talking specially THAT picture(sorry if it seemed that way) I just meant in general if you look through the gallery, they all have that soft and vintage color look, like this one Rare color photos from 1930s-40s Pictures - CBS News


----------



## amolitor (Sep 11, 2012)

The bulk of the FSA/OWI file is viewable online, and has been for some time. CBS News appears to be just dredging this stuff up and pretending that it's "news".

Since various films are likely to have been used in this collection (they shot everything from sheet film to 35mm for the FSA/OWI) the degredation and the color renditions are going to be a bit whack. Note also that most of what we see are scans of re-photographed work -- there was a scheme to preserve the archive by re-photographing the negatives and transparencies, possibly a couple such scheme, before they scanned it all. So you've actually got several levels of color infidelity going on.

FSA/OWI B&W Photographs

As for achieving the look with photoshop.. it's going to be some combination of color casts and saturation changes, yes. Fool with it?


----------



## scrapfan85 (Sep 12, 2012)

I know there are actions you can download for photoshop, I just can never get them that good looking HA. I'll fool around and see what I can come up with.


----------



## terri (Sep 13, 2012)

You could always get really serious and get your own B&W prints and add color by hand.        That way you control the color while you're doing it.    Photo oils and photo oil pencils could get you there, and it's actually easier than messing around with PS actions. 

    IMO of course.    :mrgreen:


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 13, 2012)

The Library of Congress has an amazing print collection that you can browse through on line.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 13, 2012)

Desaturation, yellow wb, white layer opacity at 2%.


----------

